# Gurkha Park Ave Torpedo Cigar Review - Good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Better than the Churchill, this mild cigar burned very well. I like the look, and the price makes this gurk an everyday smoke. I am actually quit...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Park Ave Torpedo Cigar Review - Good


----------

